# What is the highest fare you have done or highest surge?



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Please post proof - this is a starting point...


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Just picked this up from our twitter followers










Please post ANY over 3 X or ANY receipt over $300 - you can do this by logging in online...


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow 9.8 - I didn't realise it could get that high. You'd think Uber would chuck in the $1 safe rides fee for free when it's surging this high.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Msp hit 10x tonight


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Is 10.0x the highest possible?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Hard to say...first time I've seen above 7x


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Highest I've seen here in Australia, well prior to the opening post of this thread, was 3.0x 

Melbourne Cup on Tuesday, I expect it will surge heavily around all Australian race courses from around mid morning until early evening.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Russell said:


> Just picked this up from our twitter followers
> 
> View attachment 2029
> 
> ...


I don't get it Russell, we work in the hospitality/personal transport industry which has its own "surge pricing" established decades ago.

You try and get a room in Sydney on a big Wallabies game day (when they were winning), or NYE or when there are a few big conventions in town and property owners jack up the price. NYE you HAVE to take 3 day minimums and the rate is 3X the usual.

Airlines- the Sydney-Melbourne route, AFL final, Derby weekend, Melbourne cup, brings huge price increases in air ticket prices - travellers just cop it and they DONT really have an alternative.

Now Russell, as far as I'm concerned and I may be alone on this, but one of the best things Uber has brought to the Hire Car industry is surge pricing. People have options when demand outstrips on demand supply, they can wait for a Taxi, take a bus, walk!

Why Russell do you want to keep money from being paid to drivers who make themselves available to "demanding" travellers?


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Was Russell suggesting surge pricing wasn't appropriate? I didn't read that at all - maybe it was in another thread.

I think Surge pricing is good, but I do think it goes too high too quickly - but that's probably just me


----------



## AUZZIE KURT (Sep 21, 2014)

When you book a flight or a room on those busy nights you get QUOTED a price....not with Uber...it's price shock at its extreme .. why can't Uber give an approx cost for the trip instead of just giving a surge times rate..?????


----------



## AUZZIE KURT (Sep 21, 2014)

And surge pricing is meant to occur when the demand is more than normal when fewer cars are available...thesedays Uber are price surging the illegal side of UberX even when there are plenty of cars available and also making UberX more expensive than Uber Black


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AUZZIE KURT said:


> When you book a flight or a room on those busy nights you get QUOTED a price....not with Uber...it's price shock at its extreme .. why can't Uber give an approx cost for the trip instead of just giving a surge times rate..?????


If the lazy sods simply hit the "Fare Quote" button then they will be informed.

Have you requested, booked and ridden in any Uber Cars?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AUZZIE KURT said:


> And surge pricing is meant to occur when the demand is more than normal when fewer cars are available...thesedays Uber are price surging the illegal side of UberX even when there are plenty of cars available and also making UberX more expensive than Uber Black


Yeah that is the crazy part, when UBERX gets to around 1.75X it would be cheaper and quicker to get a Black car.


----------



## AUZZIE KURT (Sep 21, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> If the lazy sods simply hit the "Fare Quote" button then they will be informed.
> 
> Have you requested, booked and ridden in any Uber Cars?


Mate..for 1 I'm not a lazy sod...and for 2 I have 3 cars on uber and do 15k per week so Yer I know what I'm talking about...but due to ubers lack of instructions to its users most don't know how to do a quote


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't speak for the USA where Uber has been going since '09 - but I notice a distinct lack of requests when surge kicks in - when it drops back down, the rides come back in again. I can't help but think the amount of incentives given away (ride credits) make people say wtf and order an Uber when the price is surging. When all the free money is gone, I can't honestly see (apart from obvious nights like NYE) people accepting 10x rates here in Australia and paying $100 to go 5km.


----------



## AUZZIE KURT (Sep 21, 2014)

Uber actually recommend to users to WAIT until the price surging finishes then get an uber


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AUZZIE KURT said:


> Mate..for 1 I'm not a lazy sod...and for 2 I have 3 cars on uber and do 15k per week so Yer I know what I'm talking about...but due to ubers lack of instructions to its users most don't know how to do a quote


Sorry for the confusion Kurt, I wasn't referring to you, but to the Brainiacs who get all surprised about the cost of a surge trip when there IS adequate warning that the price is inflated.

Before a car is dispatched on surge the rider IS asked "do you accept the higher surge price" or something to that effect.

If the want a real quote, they need to go to a little trouble and use the quoting facility- no different to any other online purchase.

A consumer can only blame themselves if they dont bother to look at the price tag, or ask the price before yhey hand over their credit card!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Was Russell suggesting surge pricing wasn't appropriate? I didn't read that at all - maybe it was in another thread.
> 
> I think Surge pricing is good, but I do think it goes too high too quickly - but that's probably just me


Yeah Russell does have a problem with surge.

Its the best thing about Uber.

Very few opportunities for that here in Sydney since the Black fleet has become saturated.

Our best was $330 on NYE from the city to Bondi. Stuff-em! If someone demands transport at the busiest time of the year, with other options still available to tem they should pay a premium.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

138$ to shore from north New Jersey , after toll and uber substrictions I got 60$ two hours one way and two hours back , it been a first call to stop doing nonesens called UBER


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I don't get it Russell, we work in the hospitality/personal transport industry which has its own "surge pricing" established decades ago.
> 
> You try and get a room in Sydney on a big Wallabies game day (when they were winning), or NYE or when there are a few big conventions in town and property owners jack up the price. NYE you HAVE to take 3 day minimums and the rate is 3X the usual.
> 
> ...


PRECISELY - let the driver make more - WHY must Uber profiteer? They have a higher expense - they could make this more equitable - & too heavy a price you watch good customers leave Uber! I have over 400 from Uber that don't use Uber due to the surge experience... seriously - you don't concur on those points?


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> If the lazy sods simply hit the "Fare Quote" button then they will be informed.
> 
> Have you requested, booked and ridden in any Uber Cars?


and ought that apply to inebriated customers, the impaired, minors, the list goes on - Uber Surge is shocking - plain and simple !


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah Russell does have a problem with surge.
> 
> Its the best thing about Uber.
> 
> ...


Please do not misquote me - I do not have a problem with a model that deals with supply and demand - I charge more at busy times - especially concerts - Tell me who YOU are - I am not anonymous... why the issue - show yourself?!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Russell said:


> PRECISELY - let the driver make more - WHY must Uber profiteer? They have a higher expense - they could make this more equitable - & too heavy a price you watch good customers leave Uber! I have over 400 from Uber that don't use Uber due to the surge experience... seriously - you don't concur on those points?


Look, if a client takes the trouble of pre-booking a car and if they happily cop waiting time, and a post 10pm surcharge then sure its easy to quote and service a client.

But so many UBER riders have no idea what they are doing in the next 10 minutes so a on demand APP is what they use.

So I "profiteer" and so does UBER in these circumstances. But you have to agree Russell, a little planning and consideration any one can avoid surge - 400 of your clients prove this.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Russell said:


> and ought that apply to inebriated customers, the impaired, minors, the list goes on - Uber Surge is shocking - plain and simple !


Surge is a known part of the UBER pricing model. If they have a credit card then they are adult enough to be responsible for their purchases.

If you can charge a premium Russell why cant another operation do the same? Do they have to follow your rules?


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Surge is a known part of the UBER pricing model. If they have a credit card then they are adult enough to be responsible for their purchases.
> 
> If you can charge a premium Russell why cant another operation do the same? Do they have to follow your rules?


Sorry "Sydney Uber" I just can't take you seriously until you identify yourself - YOU know who I am - I am a real person - you want respect to actually applying a conversation... identify yourself...

Otherwise I am happy to debate you and treat you like an anonymous person...


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Russell said:


> Sorry "Sydney Uber" I just can't take you seriously until you identify yourself - YOU know who I am - I am a real person - you want respect to actually applying a conversation... identify yourself...
> 
> Otherwise I am happy to debate you and treat you like an anonymous person...


Forums are good for being anonymous. Try Facebook Russell.


----------



## Jasonp (Oct 22, 2014)

Last night was the first time I've seen it over 3.0 X in Charleston South Carolina


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Russell said:


> Sorry "Sydney Uber" I just can't take you seriously until you identify yourself - YOU know who I am - I am a real person - you want respect to actually applying a conversation... identify yourself...
> 
> Otherwise I am happy to debate you and treat you like an anonymous person...


Geez Russell, the last person I'd be seeking respect from would be you.

I'm not abusing forum rules by remaining anonymous, I just don't feel comfortable getting on a soapbox like we all do but seek some commercial return from what is said.

But street-corner spruiking comes easy to a English import

Like you say - "just be happy. .........


----------



## Elissa (Nov 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> If the lazy sods simply hit the "Fare Quote" button then they will be informed.
> 
> Have you requested, booked and ridden in any Uber Cars?


We took Uber last night in Minneapolis. The QUOTE said $55. We got home and this morning was charged $193.80 for the ride then the driver turned the meter back on and charged us $51 (photo shows $21 for a $30 discount we were supposed to have on our actual trip) for a second ride (2.1 miles) that we never took, totaling $244.80 ($214.80 with the "discount").


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Cool... You and I both know I would know you if you drive in Sydney - I just don't get why you can't even just call me... don't have to expose yourself here - but seeing as though it sounds like you have an issue with me re I'm the last person... I won't engage further... - Just be happy... absolutely


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Elissa said:


> We took Uber last night in Minneapolis. The QUOTE said $55. We got home and this morning was charged $193.80 for the ride then the driver turned the meter back on and charged us $51 (photo shows $21 for a $30 discount we were supposed to have on our actual trip) for a second ride (2.1 miles) that we never took, totaling $244.80 ($214.80 with the "discount").


When you got the quoted price did you notice what surge was being applied? I don't use rider app, but is it possible the surge increased in between you obtaining a quote and booking the journey? Get on to Uber, if there is an error I'm sure they'll fix it.

As for the second journey, I don't know what to tell you. As drivers, and unless someone knows something I don't, we can not "turn the meter back on". Once a journey has ended, it has ended. The only way to turn it back on so to speak would be if you booked another ride. Again, get onto Uber and I'm sure they'll sort it out. From reading what the U.S. guys have posted on here in the last 24 hours, it was crazy busy and maybe the billing software glitched.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

AUZZIE KURT said:


> Mate..for 1 I'm not a lazy sod...and for 2 I have 3 cars on uber and do 15k per week so Yer I know what I'm talking about...but due to ubers lack of instructions to its users most don't know how to do a quote


hi kurt, are you doing uberx or uber black? Or is that a combination of private and uber work?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Elissa said:


> View attachment 2042
> View attachment 2043
> 
> 
> We took Uber last night in Minneapolis. The QUOTE said $55. We got home and this morning was charged $193.80 for the ride then the driver turned the meter back on and charged us $51 (photo shows $21 for a $30 discount we were supposed to have on our actual trip) for a second ride (2.1 miles) that we never took, totaling $244.80 ($214.80 with the "discount").


a quick email with those screen shots to the local offIce should sort that out. Don't expect a quick resolution, Uber can be pretty slow, dont let it slide


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

YOU work for Uber - I know who you are now!

This week I'll come see you!

Careful what anyone says to this guy - FRAUD!


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

1 year ago i took someone from San francisco to Santa Clara with a 2.0 surge. The fare was $170, the guy gave me a $30 tip.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> If the lazy sods simply hit the "Fare Quote" button then they will be informed.
> 
> Have you requested, booked and ridden in any Uber Cars?


Two exceptions come to mind: First, we have heard from many new clients that they were charged 25-50 for trips TO their destination. When it was time to leave they were hit with 3-6 times fare for trip home, and the alternative was to find a cab. Their problem was that they did not anticipate such an expensive round trip. In each case they said had they known it would be this expensive, they would have just called a standard car service and made a reservation.

Another problem we've heard plenty about: the fare is an estimate, but the drivers took unusually long routes, this the amount far exceeded what the expected, even with surge.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Surge is a known part of the UBER pricing model. If they have a credit card then they are adult enough to be responsible for their purchases.
> 
> If you can charge a premium Russell why cant another operation do the same? Do they have to follow your rules?


Hi Sydney ! One other exception comes to mind, and that is the cases where drivers are canceling on passengers during normal rates, in order to pick up a surge fare. There are many passengers who have complained that they waited 10, 15 minutes, then the driver canceled. In order to get a new driver, they were forced into a surge price. That's just wrong :-(


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a $219 one tonight @3.25x on XL

1st timer
15min to pickup
35min from pickup to dropoff
tipped $20 in cash
Two of the nicest people I've ever met
They will probably never use Uber again. I know I could have probably done two rides in that time and made good money; but, frankly, that kind if 15 mile fare doesn't sit well with me.

In the short time I've been on this forum, I've learned that cheaper rates are headed our way. It doesn't make sense to me that Uber makes their rates so low(in certain markets), to be cheaper than cabs or whatever...but they surge to unlimited rates during peak times. Although I don't like the verbiage(surge), I understand "surge", and the whole supply-vs-demand concept. It should ALWAYS be a premium service that people are paying for.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Two exceptions come to mind: First, we have heard from many new clients that they were charged 25-50 for trips TO their destination. When it was time to leave they were hit with 3-6 times fare for trip home, and the alternative was to find a cab. Their problem was that they did not anticipate such an expensive round trip. In each case they said had they known it would be this expensive, they would have just called a standard car service and made a reservation.
> 
> Another problem we've heard plenty about: the fare is an estimate, but the drivers took unusually long routes, this the amount far exceeded what the expected, even with surge.


So perhaps UBER is providing its riders with a good reason to engage the services of a traditional Car Service Company.

If a rider wants a little certainty as to what the charge will be on a peak night, then there are plenty of options to Uber's "bend you over and take some Surge" prices.

As Russell the Oral Muscle would attest- this is a paid for announcement on behalf of UBER!!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Hi Sydney ! One other exception comes to mind, and that is the cases where drivers are canceling on passengers during normal rates, in order to pick up a surge fare. There are many passengers who have complained that they waited 10, 15 minutes, then the driver canceled. In order to get a new driver, they were forced into a surge price. That's just wrong :-(


Yep, its wrong, unfair, unethical behaviour - formulated and evolved by drivers that have been dealt with unfairly and unethically at times by both riders and UBER. Do you think I care if a driver feels he can claw back a few losses by gaming the system?

Nope! - this was a Business model that from the very start was predicated on Not operating within existing Laws and insurance requirements. Uber flew the flag of "Disruptive Technology" as their right to refuse any form of legal compliance.

I think its hilarious to see both Uber and its paid for customer base scream when drivers try and even up the score.

I feel sorry for the drivers that did believe the promises that Uber made to them, and invested in the promise. Only to see rates slashed and markets saturated.

That sort of Anarchy should strike back at the originators somehow.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Two exceptions come to mind: First, we have heard from many new clients that they were charged 25-50 for trips TO their destination. When it was time to leave they were hit with 3-6 times fare for trip home, and the alternative was to find a cab. Their problem was that they did not anticipate such an expensive round trip. In each case they said had they known it would be this expensive, they would have just called a standard car service and made a reservation.
> 
> Another problem we've heard plenty about: the fare is an estimate, but the drivers took unusually long routes, this the amount far exceeded what the expected, even with surge.


That all says something in favour of regulated Taxi Meters, and the consumer working out that a clever App may be just waiting to bite them in their arse if they are not careful.

Oh for Russell's benefit: this is a paid for post on behalf of UBER!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep, its wrong, unfair, unethical behaviour - formulated and evolved by drivers that have been dealt with unfairly and unethically at times by both riders and UBER. Do you think I care if a driver feels he can claw back a few losses by gaming the system?
> 
> Nope! - this was a Business model that from the very start was predicated on Not operating within existing Laws and insurance requirements. Uber flew the flag of "Disruptive Technology" as their right to refuse any form of legal compliance.
> 
> ...


Tenfold agreement!!! 
(But in fairness to passengers, the passengers I referred to had never used Uber before nor were they very familiar with all the legal/illegal hype)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That all says something in favour of regulated Taxi Meters, and the consumer working out that a clever App may be just waiting to bite them in their arse if they are not careful.
> 
> Oh for Russell's benefit: this is a paid for post on behalf of UBER!


These new customers are a segment of population which politicians are trying to convince to give up their cars. People who typically drive themselves, or *maybe* hire a car for a special night out. They were enticed by promotions ( and ringing endorsements by celebrities and politicians). When they complained about the shocking prices, they were called "idiots", "cheapskates", or worse by their drivers and supporters. Bad PR move on Uber's part, but good for us in the long run!!! We prefer to get booked in advance rather than serve on demand, so we hope they keep pissing that segment off


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep, its wrong, unfair, unethical behaviour - formulated and evolved by drivers that have been dealt with unfairly and unethically at times by both riders and UBER. Do you think I care if a driver feels he can claw back a few losses by gaming the system?
> 
> Nope! - this was a Business model that from the very start was predicated on Not operating within existing Laws and insurance requirements. Uber flew the flag of "Disruptive Technology" as their right to refuse any form of legal compliance.
> 
> ...


Very well said. Bravo!!!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Russell said:


> Just picked this up from our twitter followers
> 
> View attachment 2029
> 
> ...


Surge just got introduced this past weekend here in Wichita. This was the first surge that hit Saturday afternoon and it included the entire North, East and downtown of the entire city.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

AUZZIE KURT said:


> When you book a flight or a room on those busy nights you get QUOTED a price....not with Uber...it's price shock at its extreme .. why can't Uber give an approx cost for the trip instead of just giving a surge times rate..?????





anOzzieUber said:


> I can't speak for the USA where Uber has been going since '09 - but I notice a distinct lack of requests when surge kicks in - when it drops back down, the rides come back in again. I can't help but think the amount of incentives given away (ride credits) make people say wtf and order an Uber when the price is surging. When all the free money is gone, I can't honestly see (apart from obvious nights like NYE) people accepting 10x rates here in Australia and paying $100 to go 5km.


I've been reading up on surge since it just got introduced in my city this past weekend. I noticed that Uber actually recommends to the pax that if they don't want to pay the surge price, they can wait for more drivers to log on. Uber explains to the customer that the ONLY reason for surge is to get more drivers to come out of their houses during high demand times. If that's the case, surge is worthless. Surge is not based on demand at all. Yes, it may happen during typical high-demand times, but surge is actually based on when Uber thinks there will be fewer drivers compared to riders. In my opinion, that's not right.

Another poster explained that all industries jack up their prices based on demand. That's the nature of supply and demand plain and simple. But with Uber, it's based on the location or availability of drivers in comparison to pax. It doesn't matter that it's rush hour. It doesn't matter that an 80,000 seat arena is clearing out after a rugby match. As long as there are enough drivers to handle the demand, there will be no surge.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Wow 9.8 - I didn't realise it could get that high. You'd think Uber would chuck in the $1 safe rides fee for free when it's surging this high.


The safe riders fee is where the real money is at


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

11,870.00 but that's the price you pay to move 44 kilos of luggage from your safe house in the Bronx to new jersey at 3am when its raining....


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep, its wrong, unfair, unethical behaviour - formulated and evolved by drivers that have been dealt with unfairly and unethically at times by both riders and UBER. Do you think I care if a driver feels he can claw back a few losses by gaming the system?
> 
> Nope! - this was a Business model that from the very start was predicated on Not operating within existing Laws and insurance requirements. Uber flew the flag of "Disruptive Technology" as their right to refuse any form of legal compliance.
> 
> ...


OMG!! Thank you!

It annoys me the people who post on here that they just can't figure out why many around here are so jaded. Listen, I didn't come into this being that way. But after being ass raped by Uber and then being ass raped again by unknowing, ungrateful customers, it's kinda hard to just willingly continue bending over and taking it. I'm going to try to manipulate the system (without breaking any rules, of course!) just like Uber does and just like customers do!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> OMG!! Thank you!
> 
> It annoys me the people who post on here that they just can't figure out why many around here are so jaded. Listen, I didn't come into this being that way. But after being ass raped by Uber and then being ass raped again by unknowing, ungrateful customers, it's kinda hard to just willingly continue bending over and taking it. I'm going to try to manipulate the system (without breaking any rules, of course!) just like Uber does and just like customers do!


That's the spirit! Newsboy! Remember Travis K set the rules - that NO rule had the right to operate without challenge. No regulation is bigger than a corporation's right to non-comply. So he would understand the motivation that some of his overworked underpaid workforce has to break his rules


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice try dude! Uber won't like it if I post my biggest fare. $1917.25. Cool eh. 6.5 surge too. Killer. The bonus was the drunk dude tipped me a hundred too. 2.5 hours best of my life yet.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> Nice try dude! Uber won't like it if I post my biggest fare. $1917.25. Cool eh. 6.5 surge too. Killer. The bonus was the drunk dude tipped me a hundred too. 2.5 hours best of my life yet.


Some pax just don't care if it's surge. They are drinking and don't want to drive. And I don't blame them. I've personally paid out the ass for the same service and was thankful to PAY extra. Trying to get a damn cab in certain situations is nearly impossible and the wait time is ridiculous. It's so easy to pull out the app and just push a button. Many of my downtown Saturday night pings are from wealthy areas and they just want to get their damn ride. They don't CARE what it costs.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Russell said:


> and ought that apply to inebriated customers, the impaired, minors, the list goes on - Uber Surge is shocking - plain and simple !


There is NO WAY IN HELL that I'm going to drive drunken puking pax in the middle of the night without SURGE fares. Screw that. Every weekend night I'm out past 10p.m. without surge it's HOME time. They can freakin' walk or wait two hours for a cab, if they can get one. And stand in the cold after the bars close to boot.

You don't know how many drunken pax are GLAD to see a driver when it's 20 degrees, they are under dressed and shivering. Yeah, I'd pay too. Surge? A pittance in most cases by comparison to freezing while drunk!


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is NO WAY IN HELL that I'm going to drive drunken puking pax in the middle of the night without SURGE fares. Screw that.


True that!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberyft said:


> True that!


There are plenty of dolt drivers who WILL driver drunks in the middle of the night without surge. I ain't one of them.

And I use the rule you show under your posts as well. No UberX surge, no UberX rides provided. Thanks but no thanks. I do violate that rule when fishing for runs TO the airport during the week when it's slow though, and usually regret it every time.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Had highest surge yet here last night. 5.5x I got lucky, it was a decently long surge, although it dropped to 4.3. I ended up doing 5 runs. Not huge number, but in a bit over an hour I did about $200. Problem is.. EVERY single customer *****ed about it. 

Yes, I profited from it so I am a hypocrite. BUT.. I disagree with surges. This is why I think Uber needs to be regulated. The fares need to be regulated just like Taxi's. IMHO.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Had highest surge yet here last night. 5.5x I got lucky, it was a decently long surge, although it dropped to 4.3. I ended up doing 5 runs. Not huge number, but in a bit over an hour I did about $200. Problem is.. EVERY single customer *****ed about it.
> 
> Yes, I profited from it so I am a hypocrite. BUT.. I disagree with surges. This is why I think Uber needs to be regulated. The fares need to be regulated just like Taxi's. IMHO.


stfu and DRIVE. Geezus if it wasn't for surge those poor drunk bastards are stuck! There is no way any conventional taxi company can service the overflow or financially staff/vehicle up to provide this service. That's WHY it truly is a public service. *There is no financial reason to drive UberX without surge.*


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> stfu and DRIVE. Geezus if it wasn't for surge those poor drunk bastards are stuck! There is no way any conventional taxi company can service the overflow or financially staff/vehicle up to provide this service. That's WHY it truly is a public service. *There is no financial reason to drive UberX without surge.*


Don't be a dick. And perhaps re-read. I am driving, just letting my opinion be known.

And yes, I agree that surge driving is smart. The rate-cuts have caused that. I'm all for getting as much out of anything as possible.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

If any driver feels guilty about a surge and wants to be regulated, I'll take your excess surge $$$.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> If any driver feels guilty about a surge and wants to be regulated, I'll take your excess surge $$$.


HAHAHHAHA I never feel guilt over crap like this. I will do whatever it takes to make money at this. Doesn't mean I agree with Uber's bullshit rates. I'd much rather have decent rates than the occasional surge.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> I'd much rather have decent rates than the occasional surge.


Welcome to the free market. (PS: It actually doesn't even need Uber to survive. Ideas are hard to kill.)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Don't be a dick. And perhaps re-read. I am driving, just letting my opinion be known.
> 
> And yes, *I agree that surge driving is smart.* The rate-cuts have caused that. I'm all for getting as much out of anything as possible.


Asking for regulation? Surge is thee only thing keeping most drivers financially floating.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Asking for regulation? Surge is thee only thing keeping most drivers financially floating.


I agree. But it is only that way because they keep dropping the rates. I benefit from surges also, but would prefer realistic rates.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm still waiting to get paid for 2 10X fares from Halloween...


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is NO WAY IN HELL that I'm going to drive drunken puking pax in the middle of the night without SURGE fares. Screw that. Every weekend night I'm out past 10p.m. without surge it's HOME time. They can freakin' walk or wait two hours for a cab, if they can get one. And stand in the cold after the bars close to boot.
> 
> You don't know how many drunken pax are GLAD to see a driver when it's 20 degrees, they are under dressed and shivering. Yeah, I'd pay too. Surge? A pittance in most cases by comparison to freezing while drunk!


And also a pittance compared to hiring a lawyer to defend your DUI!


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

had a $2791 last week! one fare!


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> had a $2791 last week! one fare!


How far and was it worth the possible de-anonymization in this forum?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> had a $2791 last week! one fare!


Hmmmm, you're making some pretty big claims. Do you have any photo-shopped proof?

That sort of fare would've made the press if it was a surge fare.

If you were taken down to Melbourne, then that would run it up around that amount at normal Black rates.

Do you drive X or Black?


----------

